# grafikkarte... (?)



## Dario Linsky (20. April 2002)

vor ca. 3 wochen hab ich mein system neu draufgezogen und seitdem - ist mir gestern allerdings erst aufgefallen - hab ich folgendes problem:

wenn ich irgendwas laufen hab, was etwas anspruchsvollere grafiken produziert (z.b. spiele, vmware, vnc, videos, etc.) dann dauert es immer so ungefaehr zwanzig bis dreissig minuten, bis mein rechner einfach ausgeht und neu bootet. ich hab keine ahnung, an was das liegen kann, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass mit der grafikkarte irgendwas nicht stimmt.
arbeiten kann ich mit dem pc sonst problemlos - ist auch kein problem, wenn der pc mal ein oder zwei wochen anbleibt.

das betriebssystem ist windows 2000 professional, die grafikkarte ist eine geforce 2 mx mit einem nvidia-chipsatz (eigentlich noch ziemlich neu, weil die alte erst vor kurzem abgeraucht ist).

kennt das problem jemand und/oder kann mir jemand helfen? ist einfach nervig, wenn das ploetzlich passiert.


regards


----------

